# Battery life



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Since the lockdown I am only using the TT once a week for the weekly shop at Sainsburys (2 miles each way).
At that rate how long before the battery goes flat and what can I do to prevent it happening?
If I wanted to ignore the instructions and just 'go for a drive' for how long would I need to travel to fully charge up the battery?
All thoughts/suggestions welcomed.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Arbalest said:


> If I wanted to ignore the instructions and just 'go for a drive' for how long would I need to travel to fully charge up the battery?
> All thoughts/suggestions welcomed.
> Stay safe everyone.


Hi, No lights, heated seats radio or heater & 20 miles minimum to put back what you have taken out to start it etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe its just a waste of fuel (and engine wear due to the repeated cold starts) to use the car to recharge the battery, much better to use a battery charger!
Apart this, a fully charged (and in good condition) battery should be able to start the engine for 4 weeks at least


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kevin#34 said:


> I believe its just a waste of fuel (and engine wear due to the repeated cold starts) to use the car to recharge the battery, much better to use a battery charger!
> Apart this, a fully charged (and in good condition) battery should be able to start the engine for 4 weeks at least


Hi, That's the problem most batteries are not fully charged. 
Surprising how many have flat after listening to their music while cleaning the car.
Hoggy.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> much better to use a battery charger!


Only any good if you have a driveway where you can plug it in.

I'm in the same position as the OP. My car is parked 100m away on the opposite side of a private road with no access to a wallplug so I've worked out a 'long' way home to at least put a little bit of charge back in and let the engine warm up a bit more before the car sits for a another week before I move it again.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

that's for sure :lol:



KevC said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > much better to use a battery charger!
> ...


----------



## smh (Jun 27, 2017)

I have to admit to the same concerns as others around battery charge with the car having been in the garage for 3 weeks now due self-isolating and I have just ordered at battery charger (CTEK MXS 5.0). But I do have a question about the type of battery fitted as standard on the MK3 TT coupe. I tried to look but there is a plastic shield over the top of the battery held on by the battery retaining stap. Rather than unbolting this to take a look does anyone know the standard battery type fitted for a 2019 2.0L 45 s-line quattro. Specifically whether its an AGM battery or not and the expected capacity as I note that the chargers now have different charge settings for AGM batteries than standard ones. If it helps I could see a BEM code on the top of battery which was not obsured by the shield and this was: 7P0915105A JCB390323N1I5

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stephen, Ctek doesn't require any battery type selection, it will adjust its self.
Just connect, plug it in & let it do it's job.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

correct, no mode to be selected (anyway it's AGM)


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Is the CT5 start/stop not a better choice?

https://www.ctek.com/products/vehicle/ct5-start-stop


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gAgNiCk said:


> Is the CT5 start/stop not a better choice?
> 
> https://www.ctek.com/products/vehicle/ct5-start-stop


Hi, Just a marketing ploy & an excuse to raise the price.
Hoggy.


----------



## smh (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks hoggy and Kevin. I saw that there was an AGM mode on the unit although the manual shows that the normal default setting will charge AGM correctly as well. I guess default is the mode to use. I also went through the handbook which was less than enlighening just saying to use a charger using less that 14.8v which is fine.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

My car, despite sitting for the last 3 weeks in garage. Is still running on 1st try.
The battery is the factory original from 2015.
Idk how is this possible!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

captainhero17 said:


> My car, despite sitting for the last 3 weeks in garage. Is still running on 1st try.
> The battery is the factory original from 2015.
> Idk how is this possible!


Hi, My OEM battery lasted 14 years but that was probably thanks to Ctek charger.
Hoggy.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > My car, despite sitting for the last 3 weeks in garage. Is still running on 1st try.
> ...


Thats amazing Hoggy. But doesn't the battery lose its cell health and capacity just by aging too?

Also, I never used charger on mine. But the car was always garaged. Maybe one of the reasons.

Still 14yr is amazing.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

captainhero17 said:


> Thats amazing Hoggy. But doesn't the battery lose its cell health and capacity just by aging too?
> 
> Also, I never used charger on mine. But the car was always garaged. Maybe one of the reasons.
> 
> Still 14yr is amazing.


Hi, Yes failed during the MOT because the tester started & stopped it at least 6 times. :roll: 
May have survived longer but I replaced it anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> My car, despite sitting for the last 3 weeks in garage. Is still running on 1st try.
> The battery is the factory original from 2015.
> Idk how is this possible!


I had my car parked up in the garage for 5 weeks last year - due to a broken arm after a bad fall from a horse. The TTS started first time, zero issues. I wouldn't therefore even worry about it


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> > Is the CT5 start/stop not a better choice?
> ...


Is there a model you would recommend? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gAgNiCk said:


> Is there a model you would recommend? Thanks


Hi, The Ctek XS 0.8 is perfect if you just want it to maintain & keep it charged.
https://www.halfords.com/motoring/batte ... tkQAvD_BwE

If you don't want to spend that much, this Ring smart charger is perfect & will charge at 4 amps if required.
Half the price of Argos & I have recently purchased one of these.
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... 3943722016

Hoggy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> My car, despite sitting for the last 3 weeks in garage. Is still running on 1st try.
> The battery is the factory original from 2015.
> Idk how is this possible!


If car is just left in the garage or on the driveway, a battery in good condition will take 2-3 months to go flat to the point where it won't start the car any more. Apart from original battery condition, it also depends on outside temperature etc, so not too bad this time of year. However, if you are only doing one very short journey a week this will hasten its demise.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Most batteries are not fully charged & many will be flat after a couple of weeks.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just to share, I own motorcycles too which use LiFeP04 batteries, in my case I use a Techmate Optimate 1 Duo, it recharges and maintain lithium and AGM batteries at a very reasonable costo, around 35 pounds on amazon

https://tecmate.com/products/optimate-1-duo/


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> If you don't want to spend that much, this Ring smart charger is perfect & will charge at 4 amps if required.
> Half the price of Argos & I have recently purchased one of these.
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... 3943722016
> 
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy, the link isn't working for me, is it the RSC404?

https://www.ringautomotive.com/en/product/RSC404

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gAgNiCk said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want to spend that much, this Ring smart charger is perfect & will charge at 4 amps if required.
> ...


Hi, Yes only £24 on Ebay. I will find another link.
Another link for Ebay
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ring-6v-12v- ... SwB9Fb7u6g

Hoggy.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes only £24 on Ebay. I will find another link.
> Another link for Ebay
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ring-6v-12v- ... SwB9Fb7u6g
> Hoggy.


Ordered, many thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gAgNiCk said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Yes only £24 on Ebay. I will find another link.
> ...


Hi, Excellent, simple enough to use but any help required just ask.
Hoggy


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

for who cannot recharge the battery (parked on the streets or no charger) and have VCDS, it is possible to enable _transport mode_ in order to minimize battery draining...


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

I've got a ctek with the cigarette lighter adapter. Can i use this on the TTS?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

AceVentura said:


> I've got a ctek with the cigarette lighter adapter. Can i use this on the TTS?


Hi, Is the ciggy lighter still live when Ign off?
Hoggy


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> AceVentura said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a ctek with the cigarette lighter adapter. Can i use this on the TTS?
> ...


I've just read the manual. It says that the socket is only live when the ignition is on and specifically warns not to charge using this socket.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

AceVentura said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > AceVentura said:
> ...


Hi, You will need to remove the ciggy plug & replace it with some clamps. Easy enough.
or take a live feed to the ciggy socket, not so easy
Hoggy.


----------



## AWDRobert (Feb 9, 2018)

Unfortunately I only get to drive my 2014 mk3 (30000km on the clock) two - three times per year. It starts without problem every time. Meanwhile (4-5 months) is in a tin garage, with the original battery AFAIK (I bought the car sh 2 years ago)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

14 years I believe it can go straight on the guinness of record :lol: , but for a well maintained (periodically recharged by the car itself or by charger when not used) battery, 4/5 years is a reasonable target&#8230; also start&stop deactivation is a good way to extend its life-cycle


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I got 8 years from new on my 2003 Cooper S. It was a third car at the time & I really can't remember ever charging it. The car never really did any real long runss. Just a rag around now & again. A cracking little motor. Bring back the little cars!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Only got 7 years from my Nurburg VXR, may have lasted longer but probably let me down in the pouring rain, so replaced it with a Bosch. Use it in the garage now to power 12volt tools etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

smh said:


> Thanks hoggy and Kevin. I saw that there was an AGM mode on the unit although the manual shows that the normal default setting will charge AGM correctly as well. I guess default is the mode to use. I also went through the handbook which was less than enlighening just saying to use a charger using less that 14.8v which is fine.


My CTEK MXS 5.0 arrived a couple of days ago. The battery in my 2018 TTS is a Varta AGM, which I assumed to be in reasonable condition. The car has sat on the drive for over 2 weeks, so I thought I would try out the new toy. I had to move the car a few yards before starting the charging process and it started first time, as expected. The CTEK manual implies that the charging process can take up to about 20 hours (if I interpreted the diagram correctly!), so I had no idea what to expect. I just selected 'car/AGM' mode and let it do its stuff. In the end it took just under 11 hours to finish (i.e. to reach step 7). Not sure what this says about the actual state of my battery (I do quite a lot of short journeys), but at least it is now all ok for a few weeks.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> smh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks hoggy and Kevin. I saw that there was an AGM mode on the unit although the manual shows that the normal default setting will charge AGM correctly as well. I guess default is the mode to use. I also went through the handbook which was less than enlighening just saying to use a charger using less that 14.8v which is fine.
> ...


I'm pretty sure "smart" charging/alternator systems don't fully charge the battery to allow it to manage the charging routines efficiently. Not sure of the details, I'll have to look in the Audi service manuals to see if there's anything in there.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This is the normal procedure that most smart chargers use to maintain the battery.
Click to enlarge.








Hoggy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

The CTEK MXS 5.0 is similar, but not identical. 
On another page of the manual it also says "The battery is fully charged when step 7 light is lit".


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Blade runner, Yes all much the same 12.7 ish to 14.7 ish. 
I have 3 Cteks & the Ring charger & all do the job, but for its max output, if required, the Ring is much cheaper.
Hoggy


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I meant the systems built into the cars not external chargers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I believe car charging systems/alternators never really fully charge a battery, they just attempt to put back what you have & what you are taking out. Lights, heated seats, radio etc & they're on a losing battle.
Hoggy.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The TT does have Intelligent Power Management and apparently on the MK3 it is more intelligent than previously.

The system monitors power usage and if the battery charge level falls below a pre-set level it will turn off other systems to ensure sufficient charge remains in the battery to start the vehicle. This is why Audi recommend that you never wire anything directly to the battery terminals as this would by-pass the protection system.

A brand new unconnected battery should remain safely charged for months maybe a year or more (Voltage above 12.2v). Obviously with the battery in the car this will be reduced significantly but two months shouldn't be an unreasonable expectation. The problems come if the battery totally discharges (Falls Below 12v). Once this happens the cells begin to break down. It might be possible to recover the battery but any win would usually be short lived with the battery loosing charge quickly, days or maybe a week, or worse still just giving up completely!

So ideally and if possible, use a battery conditioner charger. If not possible try and take a 30 minute drive about once a fortnight.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Most batteries are not fully charged & many will be flat after a couple of weeks.
> Hoggy.


Somehow, I think not. I have left all manner of cars for way over just a couple of weeks in airport long stay car parks, never once had a battery go flat on me. Think several months, not weeks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mark Pred said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Most batteries are not fully charged & many will be flat after a couple of weeks.
> ...


Hi, Personally I've never had a problem with any of my cars, but experience on here & many have flat battery after coming back from holiday or even listening to radio while washing or even a long session on VCDS, because batteries are very rarely fully charged. Some are electrically sympathetic some are not. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> The CTEK MXS 5.0 is similar, but not identical.
> On another page of the manual it also says "The battery is fully charged when step 7 light is lit".


I charged my battery a couple of weeks ago (as above) but one thing was odd. The step 6 (recond stage) LED stayed lit for about 2 hours before moving on to step 7. I selected 'car/AGM' mode at the start, so I was expected it to skip step 6, as per the diagram in the manual (see previous post). Incidentally, I read a post on another forum saying that recond mode shouldn't be employed with AGM batteries (ref: high charging voltage), but there is nothing in the CTEK manual by way of warning. The guy got a response from CTEK saying that the step 6 LED is "always lit before step 7, but that the charger is not performing a battery recond unless the (separate) recond LED is _also_ lit" (which it wasn't when I charged mine) - presumably only if you selected 'car/AGM/recond' mode at the start. So the question remains, what was it doing for 2 hours?


----------

